# McCormick sickle mower



## KHB (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a type 7B McCormick sickle mower (see attachment), that is an attachment to the 1934 Centaur tractor I am renovating. The sickle and all the associated parts are missing. Any idea where one might obtain these parts?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy KHB,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There is surprisingly quite a bit of information and parts available for these old sickle mowers. Probably your best source for parts will be an Amish community. They still use these mowers (horse drawn), and the prices will be reasonable. 

From reading on the internet, I learned that parts like guards, knives, bar sections and pitman stick parts are virtually the same as the tractor sickle bar mowers and can be interchanged with tractor mower parts. 

Ebay has a large selection of manuals and small parts for these old mowers. 

It's amazing considering the age of these old machines (1930's).


----------



## KHB (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, Harwey. The Amish angle is an intriguing suggestion. Do you know which Amish communities would be best to go to? Ohio, Pennsylvania, Indiana?


----------

